# Polycarbonate Macbook



## Craig (Jun 16, 2009)

A brother from church is buying a macbook pro to replace his 10 month old macbook. With the prospect of starting school this Fall, I will need a laptop. I would need it for word processing and the internet, primarily.

Here's his description of the macbook he's selling:


> its a 2.4 ghz processor ( they don't put those in the white macbook anymore, you have to buy a macbook pro to get one now) it has 2gb of ram, and dvd-rw. It comes with all the original boxes and software. (os x 10.5, leopard) It is also still under warranty, so you would have until some time in august to extend the warranty an additional two years if you felt it necessary. It's only about 10 months old. I could sell it after the new one is here and I have transferred my information off of it.



What would a fair market price be for this lap-top? I have a feeling it may be worth more than I'm able to offer. I was thinking of offering about $300.00, but I don't want this brother to think I'm trying to be deceptive...this is the value I place on a used laptop given what I need it for.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 16, 2009)

Making an offer, even low-balling, is not _deceptive_ per se. He can take it or leave it. 

. . . But as to the realistic market value, I am not sure.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 16, 2009)

This would be the previous generation top-of-the-line aluminum uni-body MacBook. So to compare to the 13" MacBook Pro, it lacks the Firewire port and the SD slot. The battery is easily replaceable.


----------



## Craig (Jun 16, 2009)

jfschultz said:


> This would be the previous generation top-of-the-line aluminum uni-body MacBook. So to compare to the 13" MacBook Pro, it lacks the Firewire port and the SD slot. The battery is easily replaceable.



Do you think the used lap-top is worth $900.00?


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 16, 2009)

Craig said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > This would be the previous generation top-of-the-line aluminum uni-body MacBook. So to compare to the 13" MacBook Pro, it lacks the Firewire port and the SD slot. The battery is easily replaceable.
> ...



That would be a bit less than 2/3 of Apple's discounted price for the discontinued model sold as new as long as remaining supplies last.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 16, 2009)

You can get a new one with a slightly slower processor (2.16 GHz) but a better graphics card (I believe) for about $1000 from MacMall so $900 would probably be a little high, especially with Snow Leopard, the OS coming out very soon. You can probably get a student discount when your start school which would make things a bit cheaper.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 16, 2009)

Also, right now....if you buy a macbook for school....Apple is throwing in a free ipod touch!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 16, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Also, right now....if you buy a macbook for school....Apple is throwing in a free ipod touch!



Correct me if I am wrong, but this is after you use a rebate form.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 16, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > Also, right now....if you buy a macbook for school....Apple is throwing in a free ipod touch!
> ...



Yes, its an online rebate! 

Back to School: Buy a Mac, get free iPod touch - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------

